# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Saint Louis Area Vet Recommendations?

## Soterios

I have a ball python that has gone on and off with hunger strikes. She's not eating again and I'd like to take her to a vet. I like in St. Peters, so the closer the better. Anyone in the area have a good recommendation?

----------


## Tbrown806

I live in O'Fallon and have been told there is one on Hwy K across from the Target somewhere. Also, i believe the Humane Society in Chesterfield Valley still has a vet that sees reptiles. I'll look around the house, i know i held on to her business card in case i needed it.

----------


## Soterios

Thanks. I'd really just like someone to take a look at her. Based on the fact that she's very 'normal' otherwise and living in the same rack system as healthy snakes, I doubt she's anything but stubborn. If nothing else it's piece of mind and a tube feeding.

----------


## Archimedes

Tube feeding should only be used for snakes that are literally dying. She is doing what a ball python does. Unless her fasting is due to an underlying cause, in which case she should see a vet. but the vet shouldn't even offer tube feeding unless it's a dire situation.

----------


## Soterios

> Tube feeding should only be used for snakes that are literally dying. She is doing what a ball python does. Unless her fasting is due to an underlying cause, in which case she should see a vet. but the vet shouldn't even offer tube feeding unless it's a dire situation.


While I appreciate your concern, please do not clutter this thread. I'm looking for vet information, nothing more.

----------

